# Anyone have/had USDA loan experience?



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Curious if anyone has had USDA loan experience? Unsure as to whether they loan to people looking to relocate, or if there are size restrictions on land? This is sort of a "thinking out loud" process right now. Considering some changes and there may be some need to relocate, perhaps involving care for aging in-law as well as handicapped one. Trying to brainstorm ideas, this being one of them. If anyone has had experience with USDA I'd appreciate input!


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I have tried in the past and never had any luck here. The mountain of paperwork at that time anyways was monstrous...and you had to be in a certain "eligible zone" with certain income to quality.

Maybe someone else with a better experience will chime in.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

It is best to work directly with the USDA. It’s a government program which means loads of paperwork, ever-changing information, and you really need to get it from them first hand rather then from someone else who has used it.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

The information is all online. I have used usda for a home loan twice. It's a very easy process. I used FHA the other time I purchased a home, so I've always used a government program. I have friends who did a conventional mortgage and the paperwork was not that much less. 0 down and a low rate was too good to pass up. Talk a lender who routinely handles USDA loans. It will go much smoother. I bought a foreclosure and was even able to roll the repair cost into the loan.


----------



## JosephSeiss (May 3, 2017)

Tnff319 said:


> The information is all online. I have used usda for a home loan twice. It's a very easy process. I used FHA the other time I purchased a home, so I've always used a government program. I have friends who did a conventional mortgage and the paperwork was not that much less. 0 down and a low rate was too good to pass up. Talk a lender who routinely handles USDA loans. It will go much smoother. I bought a foreclosure and was even able to roll the repair cost into the loan.


Thank you all for the input! By the way , do you know if they loan for out of state, as in living in one state but planning on relocating?


----------

